# Popcorn Trees...



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

losing there leaves yet?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine are growing like crazy. Been digging them up and throwing them in Jack's neighbor's pasture.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't really seen any in the surf, but I'll let y'all know if I do.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks.

I'll be down in a couple weeks-guess I'll have to find a boat to rent and go look for some trout...

I'm sitting at my dinning room table tying pompano teasers. Maybe need to plan an extra trip to the inlaws before thanksgiving...


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I've heard they're growing like crazy out of the smokestacks on the Massachusetts.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, boys, the popcorn trees are being bulldozed as i speak.
funny how when lawyers get involved, shit hits the fan.

jack


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

What are popcorn trees? What were they bulldozed? What does this have to do with fishing?
I seriously do not know but now really want to know...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

No wonder I never catch pompano - I don't have a bulldozer.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just Say NO To Drugs.


----------

